# Lib tech snowboard choices



## gnarstradamus (Jan 12, 2016)

In my opinion I'd look at Lib's hybrid profiles instead of a skate banana. Full rocker will be hard to hold an edge on in the snow pack you'll be riding up there and they don't spring out of turns the same way camber boards do so they may not be the best choice for riding trees. My favorite board to ride up there is the Hot Knife which is a camber dominant hybrid (Lib calls it C3BTX). The furthest I'd go towards the rocker spectrum is the T. Rice which is still hybrid but is rocker dominant (C2BTX) and has deeper magnatraction than the C3 which will help you hold an edge on typical Vermont ice. I have both of those boards in my current quiver and prefer the Hot Knife back east. Best thing to do is to pick a few boards that give you an idea of how the different profiles ride since you're coming from a traditional camber board and just see which feels the best with your riding style.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

+1 on the C3 camber profile. I ride a Darker and just love it soooo much, it's a quiver killer for me, so much pop and super quick in the trees, and handles pow very well. It turned into the Dark Knife now but still has much of the same tech.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Going from a Burton Supermodel to a Lib Skate Banana would be shooting yourself in the foot, don't do it. Stick with C3 if you have to go lib.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

What are "Ivey" conditions and "tree skiing grades"?


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i agree with the other posters, go with something that has c3btx. also check out the gnu billy goat (it has c3btx. gnu and lib tech are made by the same company). if you're willing to look at other brands i'd say look at boards with the "S" rocker profile (rocker in the nose but camber the rest of the way) like the burton flight attendant and tough cat, rome mountain division etc. they'll give you the float in powder but the long camber section will give you good edge hold on ice and groomers.


----------



## Timmy22 (Jan 10, 2016)

Thank for the input guys do you know if I can use est bindings with the c2btx ?


----------



## gnarstradamus (Jan 12, 2016)

Timmy22 said:


> Thank for the input guys do you know if I can use est bindings with the c2btx ?


EST bindings only work with Burton channel boards. Need to get a binding that gives you a 4x4 disc option.


----------

